# How do you install devkitPro on Linux Mint



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2019)

I am new to Linux Mint and I am trying to download and install devkitPro after several Google searches I have found several guides but all of them are confusing I was wondering if there was a universal guide for installing on Linux Mint any help on this matter would be great thank you


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2019)

Excuse me, but you will have a hard time building something when you seem to find the
installation instructions confusing already.
Take your time to get accustomed to linux.

Here´s a simple how-to install without support, good luck.


```
(1)
Download the .deb file from here:
https://github.com/devkitPro/pacman/releases/tag/devkitpro-pacman-1.0.1

(2)
Goto the .deb files location, right-click into the window and open the terminal.
To install type:
sudo dpkg -i devkitpro-pacman.deb

(3)
Then create the path to devkitpro, type (line by line):
export DEVKITPRO=/opt/devkitpro
export DEVKITARM=${DEVKITPRO}/devkitARM
export DEVKITARM=${DEVKITPRO}/devkitPPC
export PATH=${DEVKITPRO}/tools/bin:$PATH
EDIT: and set them permanently
source ~/.profile

(4)
Logout and Login or restart the computer.

(5)
Open terminal,type:
sudo dkp-pacman -Sy
sudo dkp-pacman -Syu
sudo dkp-pacman -S switch-dev
The first commands updates the database.
The second installs / updates.
The third installs console specific files (3ds-dev, nds-dev, ...)
 ***You may need some additional files, read it up by yourself***

(6)
DONE. :)
```


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2019)

brushguy said:


> Excuse me, but you will have a hard time building something when you seem to find the
> installation instructions confusing already.
> Take your time to get accustomed to linux.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2019)

brushguy said:


> Excuse me, but you will have a hard time building something when you seem to find the
> installation instructions confusing already.
> Take your time to get accustomed to linux.
> 
> ...



Awesome thank you so much it worked!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2019)

No problem, but I´m just an more or less average linux user myself.

Speaking of that, it seems I forgot a command at step (3),
maybe you have to repeat the export commands and make
them permanent by typing:


```
source ~/.profile
```


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2019)

brushguy said:


> No problem, but I´m just an more or less average linux user myself.
> 
> Speaking of that, it seems I forgot a command at step (3),
> maybe you have to repeat the export commands and make
> ...



Okay thanks


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 13, 2020)

Sorry to bother you again but will this work for Linux Kubuntu ? I followed the instructions exactly but when I run the "make" command I get this error


```
[email protected]:~$ make

Command 'make' not found, but can be installed with:

sudo apt install make    
sudo apt install make-guile

[email protected]:~$
```

thanks for any help you are willing to provide

Edit: I have solved this issue by running sudo apt install make and now everything works


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2020)

Glad you got it solved.
I´m not around here everyday, not the best person to ask questions,
you got it sorted out before I read your question.


----------

